# How do I clean a matte-finish carbon frame? (Specialized Venge)



## bikingmeditation

The matte finish Specialized Venge picks up fingerprints and other minor stains, so I'd like to clean it but I don't want to ruin the finish. What's safe to use?


----------



## izza

I had one for two years and used Muc Off.


----------



## goodboyr

I use this on my RCA. Works great!

http://www.chemicalguys.com/Chemical_Guys_SPI_995_16_Meticulous_Matte_Detail_p/spi_995_16.htm


----------



## carbonLORD

Same bike here. I use dish detergent and warm water followed by Windex (as needed) and a microfiber cloth and its perfect every time.


----------



## 103

I use this on my sworks tarmac keyline red with matte finish. 

http://www.motul.com/us/en-US/produ...ne-go-spray-na?f[application]=142&f[range]=21


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

Pedro's Bike Lust


----------



## carbonLORD

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Pedro's Bike Lust


Oh no!

That is a polish and will make your bike look like a car dashboard sprayed with Armor All.

No no no.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

carbonLORD said:


> Oh no!
> 
> That is a polish and will make your bike look like a car dashboard sprayed with Armor All.
> 
> No no no.


I disagree...it looks nothing at all like Armor All. Bike Lust is a cleaner, protectant and polish...I've used it for years on my Roubaix and it gives the black matte finish a nice rich, low luster finish.


----------



## carbonLORD

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I disagree...it looks nothing at all like Armor All. Bike Lust is a cleaner, protectant and polish...I've used it for years on my Roubaix and it gives the black matte finish a nice rich, low luster finish.


You said exactly what I knew.

A luster finish is not a matte finish.

Its good for buffing out scratches on carbon and low level abrasion, but does not retain the original matte black finish that the frame came with.

The Venge in matte would no longer have a gray matte hue and would become a deeper satin black finish using that stuff.

OP, trust me on this one, really.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

carbonLORD said:


> You said exactly what I knew.
> 
> A luster finish is not a matte finish.
> 
> Its good for buffing out scratches on carbon and low level abrasion, but does not retain the original matte black finish that the frame came with.
> 
> The Venge in matte would no longer have a gray matte hue and would become a deeper satin black finish using that stuff.
> 
> OP, trust me on this one, really.


Never really gave it that much thought, I don't have much matte on my bike so I just used the Pedro's on the entire frame. I'll try the windex as you suggested if its not too late to get back to the original matte finish.

Thanks!


----------



## carbonLORD

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Never really gave it that much thought, I don't have much matte on my bike so I just used the Pedro's on the entire frame. I'll try the windex as you suggested if its not too late to get back to the original matte finish.
> 
> Thanks!


Pedro's actually makes a really good bike wash. It's pink I think. You can use that to strip the bike lust. Windex is usually for spots where bike grease resides, chain stay area really.

I mainly use dish detergent, the green or lemon stuff, not so much Dove because it tends to have a moisturizer base of sorts.

I know, I've really over thought this.


----------



## Swen6

Someone once told me Johnson's Baby Oil is meant to be good but there is not a cat in hells change i'm gonna try it.


----------



## Typetwelve

I have a matte finished Tarmac ('12 team SAXO)...

Soap/water then some mothers carnauba wax and a mothers sponge ball with a cordless drill. Doesn't make the bike shine, adds a nice luster to the finish and protects the paint.


----------



## carbonLORD

Typetwelve said:


> I have a matte finished Tarmac ('12 team SAXO)...
> 
> Soap/water then some mothers carnauba wax and a mothers sponge ball with a cordless drill. Doesn't make the bike shine, adds a nice luster to the finish and protects the paint.


Luster...... sigh

OK, Matte black finish!










Not 2 tone, not matte color and definitely not Baby Oil!

Auto wax does to matte black the same thing that polish does.

If the OP is looking to retain the *original* characteristics of the matte finish they must use soap and water and oil stripping agents like Windex (that are not harmful to the light paint that Specialized uses on natural layup). That is why they do not like the finger prints that can be left on it, because of the *oil* in our skin.

My other bike is matte as well.










and my old one....


----------



## Typetwelve

carbonLORD said:


> Luster...... sigh


No…seriously…I chose that word wisely. Have a look a the pics I've included, the finish is really no more reflective than the light is off of the Venge you showed:


















Those pics are with harsh, overhead lighting that's a whopping 6' above the bike. My bike is matte but some of it is exposed carbon, some black and as you can see…some covered with loud graphics. The wax makes the graphics pop and the adds serious depth to the carbon weave...


----------



## carbonLORD

...and on an* all black matte finish* Venge it would end up looking like satin finish and possibly add gloss blotches to the frame set.

Your frame uses and entirely different clear coat then the all matte finish frames in order to keep the graphics flush with the 7K weave.

Trust me, I've sold a dozen of that very bike and know the differences.

As far as the paint on our bikes go, you are comparing apples to oranges here.


----------



## SpeedNeeder

You're supposed to wash your bike?


----------



## carbonLORD

SpeedNeeder said:


> You're supposed to wash your bike?


With Q-tips.


----------



## SpeedNeeder

Wow, I need to get on that. 
I did rinse it off once with the garden hose.


----------



## RkFast

carbonLORD said:


> Oh no!
> 
> That is a polish and will make your bike look like a car dashboard sprayed with Armor All.
> 
> No no no.


Not the slightest bit true. It adds a tiny bit of shine, but it works quite well on a matte finish. Goes on really nice. The manufacturer states that it is safe for, and works well with matte finishes, too.


----------



## carbonLORD

RkFast said:


> It adds a tiny bit of shine.


Matte..... Shine.... Matte.... Shine.

I never said it wasn't safe. I said it will not retain the *OEM* quality of the finish.

YMMV if you use any wax, polish, oil or protectant on matte. Why is this so difficult for some of you?


----------



## EdvardR

WD40 on a clean rag will clean it up nicely


----------



## carbonLORD

EdvardR said:


> WD40 on a clean rag will clean it up nicely


Be sure to use the entire can.


----------



## SpeedNeeder

EdvardR said:


> WD40 on a clean rag will clean it up nicely


This does not sound like a good idea!


----------



## Lombard

Arrrgh! Using the two words WD40 and bike in one sentence is always cringe worthy.


----------



## willieboy

These work really well on Matt carbon. A micro fiber towel afterwards and you're good to go. 









This frame had 3,500 miles on it in this picture. Looked new. Try them. I think you will like them


----------



## spdntrxi

I use chemical guys


----------



## Horze

Don't use dish detergent or any detergent for that matter.
Snake oil such as Muck off or even better plain water and soap.


----------



## 1Butcher

Windex works for me.


----------



## dowsiany

The best option for matte or flat paint is by far Harley Davidson Denim Paint Cleaner. 

We use this on our Ducati Matte paint at our dealership. You will not be disappointed it's great stuff. 

Denim Paint Cleaner-93600064 | Surface Care | Official Harley-Davidson Online Store


----------



## Devastazione

Shimano bike wash for me,best product ever.


----------



## mr_bruhn

Need some help, just cleaned my bike for the first time and used blue Morgan chain cleaner and got these marks after













Any idea what to do? Tried windex but no luck, used the same chain cleaner on my wife's Scott with matte finish and no problem. Finding it hard to accept this on an s-works frame.


----------



## goodboyr

So.....are you saying that you've also tried the suggestions on the previous 4 pages of this thread that you've now hijacked, or did you just ignore that info and decide to match your question with the thread title??


----------



## mr_bruhn

Im sorry if I hijacked the thread but I felt it was the best place for it since its regarding the same question as the title, the bike a s-works Venge, it's matte black and I've tried a couple of the ideas from the previous pages but no luck, if I have offended anyone I'm so sorry.


----------



## goodboyr

You tried windex. How about alcohol. How about chemical guys cleaner?


----------



## mr_bruhn

Going for the alcohol next, got it a little better with baby wipes.


----------



## Devastazione

Garden hose,car wash detergent,sponge,cloth,hang the bike on my Topeak stand and see you next time.


----------

